# International Schools Singapore



## Jafal

The next question is around the International Schools ..

We are looking to move from Sydney, so obviously the first school that comes to mind is the "Australian International School" as this is running the NSW curriculum, and also has the option of our 13 yo doing either the HSC ir the IB program.

However what are the other options that people have used, especially moving from Australia, and how do the schools compare and what is the AIS like? I saw a post from 2005 that some parents were not happy at the AIS, but 7 years later?


----------



## WonderLust

Some of the elite schools in Singapore are running the IB program, you may consider them as an alternative option.

These elite schools usually have better facilities compared to international schools and have very powerful alumnis.

At the end of the day, how long are you going to stay here in Singapore?


----------



## kleng

Hi Jafal
How did you end up with this one? We are now considering the same (also relocating from NSW) however with primary aged kids. We are looking at the AIS or Avondale. Do you have any thoughts?
cheers.


----------



## ChrisEdwards

Hi Kleng, 

Which school did you choose in the end? Care to share?


----------



## sometimesiam25

I know people at both AIS and Avondale. It's like comparing apples and oranges. Let me put it this way, the ones at AIS stay. The ones at Avondale are on the waiting list for other schools. Their teachers are known to go above and beyond but I don't know how happy they are. There is a very high turn-over going on.


----------

